# Oris 150 Measurement



## Rudy81 (Aug 5, 2009)

I just added a pair of Oris 150s to my listening room and took some measurements using REW 5.0.
The mic is a calibrated Behringer, Tascam audio card, no EQ, no processing, no crossover. I ran the sweep from 50Hz to 20kHz since the driver is only rated down to 45Hz by Tang Band and I didn't want to push it. Driver is the Tang Band 1800 in Oris 150, measured outdoors.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

This might be interesting for the DIY Speakers forum, would you like me to move the post there?

If you update to the latest V5.01 beta you will find some extra controls in the waterfall, including a CSD mode and a control for the window risetime which you can use to examine the drive unit behaviour over much shorter timescales to pick out drive unit resonances. Try 1ms risetime and 10ms time span and window width. There is more information in the V5.01 beta help, in the Waterfall section of the Graph Panel help.


----------



## Rudy81 (Aug 5, 2009)

John,
Certainly, move it wherever you think would be best.


----------

